# Any views on "Saudization"



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

I am about to get an offer from Saudi government enterprise in Riyadh. But I am not sure whether I should accept the offer because of all the Saudization news that I am reading.

I would be grateful if members who are actually living in Saudi Arabia can share their views on this as they are better equipped about the situation there.

Thanks!


----------

